# devs needing a spare d2g?



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Any devs in need of a spare d2g i have 2. I recently upgraded to a rezound and am willing to donate my d2gs to someone. Pm me if interested.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Delete. (Duplicate)


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

keolawills said:


> Any devs in need of a spare d2g i have 2. I recently upgraded to a rezound and am willing to donate my d2gs to someone. Pm me if interested.


I think you should give it to beanstown whose been working on galnet miui


----------

